# Meinung/Erfahrung mit Ultrabook + eGPU?



## Kasimir2 (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute,

bitte seht mir nach, wenn ich ein paar einfache Fragen stelle. Ich habe schon versucht, mich viel zu informieren, aber eventuell muss ich noch die eine oder andere Dödelfrage loswerden, die vielleicht leicht zu beantworten ist, wo ich die Antwort aber nicht gefunden habe.

Es geht darum, dass ich privat fast nur noch ein leichtes Ultrabook (Dell XPS 13) für im Prinzip alles nutze. Leider ist es für Games untauglich, da nur Intel HD Graphics. Aber ok, das ist dann so.
Jetzt will ich gerne meinen alten Desktop-Rechner, den ich für Games genutzt habe, in Rente schicken und überlege, auf die Kombination Ultrabook + eGPU für's gelegentliche Zocken umzusteigen.

Die neue Generation vom Dell XPS 13 hat eine Thunderbolt3-Schnittstelle mit 4 PCIe-Lanes, das sollte genug Potential für eine eGPU bieten, richtig?
Ich bin kein besonders Performance-Fetischist (mehr), also will ich "nur" ganz normal aktuelle Titel spielen. Momentan noch in HD, bald aber mehr (was kommt dann, QHD? 1440p, richtig?). 4K ist erstmal auf längere Sicht kein Thema.

Der Plan wäre, das Ultrabook mit Dödelgrafik (Intel HD) für alles außer Zocken zu nutzen, und dann bei Gelegenheit die eGPU samt Bildschirm anzuklemmen. Ein Gaming-Notebook kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ich will vor allem das Ultrabook unterwegs nutzen, soll leicht und klein sein, mit langer Akkulaufzeit.

Meint ihr, das macht Sinn? Ich würde im Ultrabook einen i7 nehmen, dann die schnelle TB3-Schnittstelle für eine eGPU. Kommt man damit auf ein vernünftiges Gaming-Setup?
Auf egpu.io gibt es einige solcher Systeme.
Dass das ganze recht teuer wird, ist mir auch schon klar geworden. Muss dann mal sehen, wie ich das mache, aber ist im Zweifel noch günstiger als Ultrabook plus Gaming-Desktop zusätzlich.

Habt ihr damit Erfahrungen und könnt mir dazu was raten?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Juli 2018)

Gugge mal da:
Razer Core V2 im Test: Ultrabook mit eGPU vs. Gaming-Notebook - ComputerBase

Wenn du ein "Nerd" (positiv gemeint ) bist und mit diversen Problemen leben kannst dann könntest du über eine eGPU nachdenken.

Willst du aber einfach ein jederzeit stabiles System dann würde ich das Thema eGPU eher links liegen lassen.

PS:
Es werden sicher bald ein paar User für eine eGPU Lösung eintreten. 
Aber das ist wirklich (noch) nichts für Normal-User.


----------



## amdahl (18. Juli 2018)

Ich bin nach wie vor nicht von den eGPU-Lösungen überzeugt. Bzw. würde mich wenn ich vor der Wahl stehe immer für einen kleinen ITX Gaming-Rechner zusätzlich zum Notebook entscheiden.


----------



## mySN.de (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

man muss sich bewusst sein, dass durch die TB3-Schnittstelle weiterhin nicht ausreichend Bandbreite für aktuelle Mittelklasse-/High-End-Grafikkarten zur Verfügung steht. Bereits eine GTX 1060 wird also je nach System und Spiel zwischen 5% und 10% an Leistung verlieren.
Das ein eGPU-Setup nicht günstig ist und man mit alternativen mehr Leistung für weniger/gleiches Geld bekommt sollte man auch einsehen - aber das hast du ja bereits.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit einem SCHENKER SLIM 14 und einer Powercolor Gaming Station sind allerdings recht positiv. Von Problemen habe ich nichts gemerkt, was sich je nach System und eGPU-Case aber natürlich auch unterscheiden kann.


Da ich selbst nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin und mir FHD@60Hz ausreicht, keinen Desktop möchte und der Laptop auch möglichst klein/leicht sein soll finde ich eGPU-Lösungen sehr ansprechend.


Grüße
XMG|Thomas


----------



## Kasimir2 (19. Juli 2018)

Danke für eure Infos!
Klingt für mich so, dass ich 10% Leistungsverlust verkraften könnte, mehr als 60 Hz will ich auch nicht, und ich bin eh Mittelklasse-Graka-Typ.
An Nerd-Affinität mangelt es auch nicht... Könnte also am Ende was für mich sein.

Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal den Tipp mit dem ITX-Gaming-Rechner beherzigen und mein Budget entsprechend aufteilen...

Danke euch soweit!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2018)

Kasimir2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal den Tipp mit dem ITX-Gaming-Rechner beherzigen und mein Budget entsprechend aufteilen...



Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen.
Ein kleines ITX Gehäuse benötigt nicht viel Stellplatz.

Du solltest wenn du gerne ein leises System haben willst keine "Mini" Grafikkarte mit Single-Fan nehmen z. B. bei einer Grafikkarte wie der 1060. 
Also sollte im Gehäuse Platz für ein Dual-Fan Design sein.

Eine 1050 Ti bekommt man allerdings auch mit einem Lüfter leise gekühlt.


----------



## Kasimir2 (19. Juli 2018)

Jo, alles klar. Danke.

Ist halt nur so schade, wenn man Hardware doppelt hat... CPU, Speicher, etc. ist ja alles schon im Ultrabook dick drin, es fehlt echt nur die GPU. Deswegen schien mir ne eGPU so attraktiv, weil es nur das ergänzt, was ich brauche, nicht nochmal ein ganzes System zusätzlich.


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2018)

Schon richtig, aber nüchtern betrachtet kostet es kaum mehr und du hast deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
Wenn du z.B. nur die CPU-Leistung eines Ultrabooks erreichen willst kostet der Rechner wirklich nicht viel. Nach Oben hin ist es dann natürlich offen.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Juli 2018)

Kannst ja hier mal schauen und nen Eindruck abholen für dich:
YouTube
YouTube


----------

